# solid waste oil (química ambiental)



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo un documento de Química Ambiental y me confunde esta frase 'solid waste oil' en el siguiente contexto:

"We studied the growth, biosurfactant activities and petroleum hydrocarbon compounds utilisation of strain 28-11 isolated from a solid waste oil."

Este es mi intento:

"Estudiamos el crecimiento, las actividades biosurfactantes y la utilización de los compuestos de los hidrocarburos del petróleo de una cepa 28-11 aislada de un desperdicio sólido de petróleo".
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## RIU

Hola Vanest, 

En vez de desperdicio, ¿que tal residuo?


----------



## Vanest

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, entonces ¿podría decir 'residuo sólido de petróleo'?


----------



## RIU

Creo que si Vanest, cuando hay un vertido en el mar, lo que llega a las playas parece bastante sólido...


----------



## chemgirl

El contexto no lo dice, pero según la traducción podría referirse al coque. El coque es un polvo rico en carbono y metales, y es el último residuo obtenido en el proceso de refinación del petróleo.

En este enlace, puedes encontrar información más detallada:
http://www.oviedo.es/personales/carbon/coque/coque de petroleo.htm

Saludos


----------



## mrs019

Hola Vanest,
Me parece bien residuo sólido de petróleo, como te han sugerido otras respuestas.
Pero en la traducción de todo el texto que tu indicas, hay un error al traducir la palabra "strain" que no es, en este caso, cepa sino cadena.
Creo que se debe decir hidrocarburos de cadena entre 28-11 aislados de....


----------



## Vanest

¡Muchas gracias a todos! ¡Qué bueno que me indicas lo de 'strain' que es 'cadena' y no 'cepa'! ¡Yo ya iba a entregar la traducción así! Busqué un montón y me pareció que cepa quedaba bien, pero, como no soy química... ¡Gracias!
Y gracias Chemgirl, pero según entiendo de lo que leí, el 'coque' es un producto que se hace a propósito en las refinerías, en cambio, creo que el artículo que estoy traduciendo se refiere a los desperdicios ('waste') que suceden por accidente... no sé... gracias


----------



## mrs019

Vanest,
he visto en otro thread que has puesto sobre diode array:Visto el contexto en esa otra consulta, cambio de opinion y creo que se refiere efectivamente a una cepa (de una bacteria supongo) que se denomina 28-11. Por favor, mira mi traducción en el otro thread.


----------



## chemgirl

Vanest said:


> Y gracias Chemgirl, pero según entiendo de lo que leí, el 'coque' es un producto que se hace a propósito en las refinerías, en cambio, creo que el artículo que estoy traduciendo se refiere a los desperdicios ('waste') que suceden por accidente... no sé... gracias


 
El coque es el resto, es lo que queda al final de todos los procesos de refinación, luego que se obtienen todos los productos valiosos. En la refinería el coque es desecho, aunque se vende a otras industrias que lo aprovechan para extraer el vanadio, o para fabricar electrodos.

Entiendo que no es el significado que buscabas en tu traducción.

Saludos


----------



## Vanest

¡Gracias de nuevo a todos!


----------

